# Red/Black-leather interior photos: Vapre's 2012 Metallic Grey 2.0T (sun/sound/nav)



## Vapre (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm resizing/compressing the video I took, but in the meantime, here are some photos that show the red/black leather fairly well. 

(The leather is not maroon or 'pinkish / magenta' as all (or at least most I've seen) the other online photos show. It is actually pretty correct and representative on the official VW 'build your Beetle' site -- at least on my computer monitor / settings).


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, she's a beauty. Nice pics.

Bill


----------



## Vapre (Dec 3, 2011)

*Video clip --*

 ( Ambient techno music intentional.) However, this is one of the audio tracks I always 'Christen' a new audio system with to test dynamic ranges. 

I have one more 'new car video' with a more 'respectable' artist for backing audio... [ Radiohead... Airbag. OK Computer. Lyric: "In a fast German car, I'm amazed that I survived - an airbag saved my life..." Seemed appropriate.  Although, I have not had the priveledge of forcing airbag deployment - - - yet.]

This Fender audio system is absolutely _incredible _ for a car manufacturer's 'Premium Sound System' 

I realize Fender did work with VW to designed and tweak this. However, most other manufacturers with supposedly Premium Sound - i.e., 'Bose designed' or 'Polk designed', usually only means that low end Bose/Polk components were slapped in place and wired together with some tiny stock amp(s), and then someone spent 2 minutes setting the default base/mids/highs... 

Not so in this case... The quality high end components truly shine - and it is VERY evident that they spent time balancing the sound given the challenges of the Beetle interior shape.

The only complaint I have is that the volume level which goes from zero- to-_ear-rupturing_ when using Sirius, BlueTooth (e.g., BlueTooth iPhone), standard FM, or SD card is for some reason about _*half-volume *_ when using the iPhone / iPod dock cable port located inside the large glove-box. Maybe I havent found the magic volume boost setting for dock connected devices, but I'm afraid it is an actual fixed input level problem.







-Chris in Raleigh, NC


----------



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

The red interior is Hawt!!

Phillip


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*Rave it up!*

Your car is beautiful! Does it have a name yet? Also, I felt like I was at a rave with your video and camera holding skills!!! Lol.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Very Nice!*

Great combination, all-in-all, awesome even if "pod-less". Enjoy. :beer:

An aside if you may, what is the red sports car off to the right?


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Love the pics, love the video, and the color combination looks really good! I am definitely going to wait on my red/black interior...no matter how long it takes. Seeing the great pictures and video you posted has really got me even more hooked! Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

The car is fantastic, and, well, Radiohead is, as you well know, sublime. Thanks for the great photos and video. I'm waiting for the same car, though black/black, and I just can't wait to motor through the countryside with a Radiohead soundtrack on that Fender audio. So glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice, great pics and video, enjoy your new ride!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NICE!!!!!!

I'm going back to the Cleveland Auto Show today; they've got a base Turbo, black, stick, with the guage pod on the show floor. I had my heart set on a loaded Beetle, but after checking out the base Beetle at the show last weekend, I thought "This will do. Do I really need all the bells and whistles?" but now your car makes me want to wait. 

Side note; what's the little red car in the background? Looks Italian or British.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Wow, finally one with EVERYTHING !

beautiful. enjoy.


----------



## Vapre (Dec 3, 2011)

*The little red car: '69 SAAB Sonett V4*

I've had the Sonett since ~1995 and it was actually my daily driver for a few years.

The body is fiberglass, the engine is a V4, manual 4-speed transmission with the shifter on the steering column. It's a pretty unique little car - only around 1800 were made with ~300 of those being 2-stroke 3 cylinders. SAAB did make lots more Sonetts between 1970-1974 that look very different (Italian design, flat hood, but not as attractive IMHO).

I've mostly restored all of the car except some interior, but as with most cars of this vintage there is usually something small needing repair - but just enough to keep it from being a daily driver anyway...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

That's a Sonnet? Wow, I've never seen one like that.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

That red interior looks great!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

very nice, eagerly awaiting my white example here. l last i checked there were maybe 2 with Nav/Sound/Sun max'd out for sale in inventory in the country. very very scarce for whatever reason...but i'm waiting for the red/black and sun because both transform the beetle from fun to special for me . :beer:


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats on the car! Looks awesome!

For your MDI fix, fiddle with the settings as each media input has its own "max volume" setting where your iPod cable one could be turned up so the volume matches the other inputs/radio bands. I don't remember the steps but of you hit the Settings button from the Now Playing screen, you'll see what I mean.


----------

